# Breaking Down Intuitive F2L for Beginners!



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9xvld_niLg
Tell me if you like it or where I can improve in making videos like this, since I haven't done very many vids for beginners.


----------

